# Anti Homeless Libraries



## rusty (Jun 3, 2015)

I have experienced an overwhelming discriminating response to homeless and traveling persons at their public libraries, over and over again as I'm sure some of you guys have as well. Taking away the only solace most people have, this has proven to be unconstitutional in some cases. this articles cites those cases and lists the ALA (american library association) ethical obligations and some solutions to educate librarians and make efforts to support homeless and impoverished people and provide them with equal access;

http://publiclibrariesonline.org/2013/04/library-service-to-the-homeless/


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jun 5, 2015)

Yea I used to go to libraries a lot more before I got my phone.. Some bad ones I remember are Colorado springs and hsnnibal missouri.


----------



## rusty (Jun 28, 2015)

TheWindAndRain said:


> Yea I used to go to libraries a lot more before I got my phone.. Some bad ones I remember are Colorado springs and hsnnibal missouri.


yea the co springs one sucked they asked me to put my skateboard in a locker made for them specifically and rent a lock or some garbage.


----------



## Venatus (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah fuck that shit, i go to librarys to charge my devices and read and stuff, and sometimes its just rediculous. like in san francisco the main library wont let you take in baggage thats over the size of a wee breadbox for "safety reasons" like what the fuck am i going to do? i dont need a bag to conceal or carry a weapon, im not going to batter some poor knave with my backpacks or create a hostage cituation with my cart. its purely discrimination, and it needs to stop.


----------



## hermitdan69 (Jul 18, 2015)

At the library in Quartzsite Arizona, I had to look hard to find a plug-in to charge my laptop. After a little bit, the librarian noticed and chewed me out for using their electricity. "That's costing us money!" she said. First library I've ever ran into that, though a McDs cut me off once, too.


----------



## Durp (Jul 18, 2015)

its costing them pennies. wtf sort of library expects you to have your laptop charged all the time? do they expect you to have interwebs too?


----------

